# jacob hobbing machine



## zos (Dec 12, 2010)

hi 
 has anyone built a JACOB HOBBING MACHINE 
are they any good


----------



## pete (Dec 14, 2010)

I have the castings and plans from CES in the uk but it may be a few yrs. before I get to them. There's been some articals in the MEW magazine lately about cutting helical gearing with one. There about the only small machine around if your not set up for 4 axis cnc.

Pete


----------



## BillC (Mar 6, 2011)

Jacobs Hobbing Machine as used before total completion.... completed in 2004 - photo in 2002.


----------



## BillC (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes, the red stuff is rust - I live very close to the Chesapeake Bay with the salt air. I have since heated the shop so this has been reduced somewhat.


----------



## celsoari (Feb 10, 2017)

There is a series of 3 magazines that explains the construction.
There is a guy who sells the copy of magazines on the net

http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...gineers-workshop-revista-issue-058-at-060-_JM


----------



## e.picler (Feb 10, 2017)

celsoari said:


> There is a series of 3 magazines that explains the construction.
> There is a guy who sells the copy of magazines on the net
> 
> http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...gineers-workshop-revista-issue-058-at-060-_JM



Celso. Você está no Brasil? O anuncio no mercado livre é seu?

Edi


----------



## Blogwitch (Feb 10, 2017)

I am in the same position as Pete above, I have all the castings plus everything printed about how to make and modify it to cut all types of gears.

But I don't think I will ever build it as I am going to try to freewheel cut plain spur gears using all the commercial hobs I have, and if that works, I will have no use for the hobbing machine at all.


John


----------

